
Ask HN: What if a SuperPAC sponsored a voting machine bug bounty program? - WouldntItBeCool
Instead of wasting all that money on campaign ads, why not pay to hack the voting machines until they&#x27;re fixed?<p>If they spent as much money as they do now, they could offer obscene amounts.
======
LarryMade2
Many private funded PACS probably would offer money for expliots.... patching
them... well.. depends on how publicly favorable their position is...

------
savethefuture
Because if voting mattered, they would not let us vote.

